# Sencillo programa para RF



## retrofit (Jul 22, 2011)

Buenas tardes foreros.
Desde hace tiempo, utilizo un sencillo programa para mis diseños de RF, es muy sencillo de manejar y no se necesitan grandes conocimientos de RF.
Normalmente lo utilizo para calcular filtros, redes de adaptación, bobinas etc.
El programa se llama RFSIM99 y freeware lo podéis descargar de...
http://electroschematics.com/835/rfsim99-download/ y repito es completamente gratis y no caduca.
Espero que os sea de utilidad
Saludos.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola colega gracias por el link, vamos a probarlo, te cuento que hace un tiempo deje en el foro un soft para el diseño de filtros helecoidales por si quieres provarlo.
saludos gabriel


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 22, 2011)

Gracias Amigo!!!!


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola a todos acá les dejo un programa creado por el radiaficionado norte americano Wes Hayward  W7ZOI, para calcular la inductancia en varios toroides, cuantas veces hemos leído en distintas publicaciones enrollar 20 vueltas de alambre 0.5 mm sobre un núcleo t50-2 y nada mas, como hacemos para determinar la inductancia de este? con este programa solo debemos seleccionar el núcleo y las vueltas, por defecto viene seleccionado en 50 vueltas, después nos desplazamos y observamos que nuestra bobina tiene una inductancia de 1,96uH y la longitud del cable unas 11,4 pulgadas, también nos ofrece calcular distintas bobinas usando como forma distintos bulones.

saludos


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 28, 2011)

Gracias a quienes traen estos programas, ayudan mucho y sobre todo ahorran tiempo y cálculos, no es que sea facilista, por lo general el calculo es el ajuste grueso y siempre se termina usando el método de prueba y error en el ajuste fino de circuitos RF.


----------

